

Show HN: A simpler fantasy hockey game - mmacneil
http://www.puckboss.com

======
jsavimbi
> Hey Rookie! Please Facebook to play.

No thanks.

~~~
mmacneil
Fair enough, I'm working on email authentication but fb auth got me off the
ground quicker!

~~~
jsavimbi
I'm sorry but there are innumerable solutions for multi-provider
authentication. Unless you only spent marginal time on it. In that case, I'd
wait for soliciting feedback from a potentially Fb-skeptical crowd.

Feel free to ping me when you get that part done; you almost had me playing.

